# Class reunions?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I just got invited to my 50th but being as I've not attended any others, I have no plans of changing. I still stay in touch with a few old buddies but I really don't care to mingle with those that I didn't mingle with back then. Maybe I'm an old curmudgeon, an old grump, so to speak. I'd rather gather with old friends that I've worked with, hunted with, fished with and played ball with after HS. 

Anyone else shun reunions?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

stormfront said:


> I just got invited to my 50th but being as I've not attended any others, I have no plans of changing. I still stay in touch with a few old buddies but I really don't care to mingle with those that I didn't mingle with back then. Maybe I'm an old curmudgeon, an old grump, so to speak. I'd rather gather buddies that I've worked with, hunted with, fished with and played ball with after HS.
> 
> Anyone else shun reunions?


Same...I didn't like 98% of those people back then...why would I wanna see them again?


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> Same...I didn't like 98% of those people back then...what do I wanna see them again for?


I understand completely.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I went to my 5th class reunion and it was a joke. NO ALCOHOL permitted and the class president thought he was still in charge lol. Never went to another one....


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Got out in 75. Never been to one, never going to one


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Graduated in 1984. I have zero interest in attending one.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

‘85 here. Still hunt and fish with a buddy I graduated with. I see folks in town but don’t bother saying hi unless they do first. Got a bit guilted into going to the last one. My better half who graduated a year ahead of me had a better time than me! Have another this year, probably won’t go. But thats what I said last time. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

went to one, it was the 10th year. went to see all the good looking girls i went to school with, wow what a shock, most of them had packed on the lbs. and most were married to guys that they wouldnt have gave the time of day to while in school.....well my bubble was burst so i left after about an hour, never went to another one


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went to one once , it was ok but no more since, it’s more of a how u look now, or who’s dead now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Never been to any of my own. My friends are all in my phone & we can reach each other anytime.

The Bride, on the other hand, can't get enough of class reunions & they have a fantastic turnout each time. I now know almost as many of her classmates as she does.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Made the mistake of going to my 10 year because I had just returned to Ohio from the PNW, and was curious what happened with a select few who had gone to the military upon graduation as I had (1969). 
50th came and went 3 years ago and I had absolutely NO interest in going back.
I learned at the first one the meaning of “ things don’t change, people change “.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nope wouldn't even dream of going to one! Have the same 5 friends I hung out with in high school, we are family. The rest of the people for the most part I have no desire to even see let alone speak to!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I hated high school. Alcohol and those pricks I should have knocked the hell out of then, I cant see anything good coming of it. My chip on my shoulder has grown a bit since then.  I hope they all clean septic tanks now. I figured if I liked you then, I would still be in touch with you. I occasionally speak to one guy (which I hated in school) but he has since apologized for being a prick then. Some people grow up and change but I still have no desire to see them again. I have a wife that i have been married to for 16 years and still has held it together, two gorgeous kids and very successful career and a house I can walk out back and kill deer, rabbit etc. I'm good.


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

I never had a desire to go to any of them, but my wife convinced me to go to my 20th, and I was able to reconnect with my best friend from high school. I never really realized how much I missed him until we reconnected. It’s been 15 years since, and I still talk and hangout with him on a regular basis. So in my case it was a good experience.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Ten year wasn't great. Twenty was good. Thirty was better. Forthieth was even better. Fifthieth was a blast last year.

Have made many friends from the reunions of people I didn't know in high school. We had a class of 300+. Lost about 40. Our AFS student from Chile has made the last 3. We're thinking about a cruise for the 55th. 

No cliques, everyone is just happy to be alive and walking. We had folks from FL CO LA KS CA SC NC OR all coming back.

Of course if you are the type that doesn't like the OGF meet and greets, you probably don't have the personality to like a reunion.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Stopped in to a couple, but never stayed long , more the preview, at a bar ..... if we aren't still keeping in touch ,guess it wasn't ment to be..... my best friend from then, I still see..... and he goes, don't think he's missed one..... but no desires for me


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Go say hi then leave lol. After all these years most aren't as stuck up as they used to be. Guess they've figured it out we all put our pants on one leg at a time lol 😆


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

When invited, I explained to one former classmate that high school was like sports for many us. There were a few major players (the participants) and there were many (the spectators) who really just wanted to muddle through the drama and get on with life, be it college, work or the service. I've no bad feelings but almost all of them were not part of my life back then so I've no desire to be part of theirs now. I've been blessed with so many good friends over the decades and I'd much rather reconnect with them.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I agree with most of you guys on here I have never went to any of the reunions and have no desire too


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Wanted to go this year, was hoping for a single female classmate who likes to fish, has a decent boat and is not hard to look at or, at least, 2 of the 3. Didn't make it but 2 old classmates who married out of HS stopped down and showed me the pics of the reunion. That is all


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

EnonEye said:


> Wanted to go this year, was hoping for a single female classmate who likes to fish, has a decent boat and is not hard to look at or, at least, 2 of the 3. Didn't make it but 2 old classmates who married out of HS were good enough to stop down and show me the pics of those who were at the reunion. At least we were all young once upon a time


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Same...I didn't like 98% of those people back then...why would I wanna see them again?


🎯 20 passed for me last year. Big no thanks.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

had a very small class, 84 including me so was at least well acquainted of everyone after 4 years ... that said, I didn't particularly like most of them ... still in touch w/several guys because I want to ... skipped most, went to a couple before 50 yrs, that was entertaining seeing the snob girls that had no time for me then, 1 of which was the class floozy and still seemed to be, it's tough looking 21 when you're 65 and your looks ain't all that any more  lol some things never change ...


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I thought I wrote the first 5 posts. My 50th this year, never went to one. Some years they had dinner, band etc. All I wanted was to see couple people and screw the rest. I signed up for this one but want to see who will be there first cause of the guys I want to see aren't there I will not go. Almost feel obligated but on the other hand I see my close friends now and really don't care about 90% of them. I guess I did not care about the other years so maybe I should not bother with this one ????Good input from all of you.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Has nothing to do with being old. I'm in my 30s and haven't gone to any. I didn't like any of those pricks when I had to be around them I sure as hell won't do it willingly. I have exactly 2 friends still from highschool and sometimes that's 1 too many


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The reunions are a place for those that want to see who’s making the $$ with good jobs, then to see who’s the fattest and is going bald. usually the class jocks help on the invites, followed with a golf outing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

I may go to next year which will be our 40th, maybe not. We do group reunions with all classes who are having reunion years ending in 5 and 0. I went back 5 years ago to coach at my alma mater so I'm in the building every day from October to March anyway. I always have a hard time giving up a spring or summer weekend for non essential events. I don't golf so I'm not doing the big events. A few drinks, say hi and out the door if I go. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

My reply to ANY reunion invitation?....."Hell no, won't go"!
I could be spending that time with REAL friends and/or Family.

Mike


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I went to my ten year and 20 year, but I missed my 30 year. I enjoyed seeing the people that I was friends with and even the ones I wasn’t. We had “pricks” in school too, most of them haven’t changed but I enjoyed our reunions. I don’t want to miss our 40.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

I’m a little surprised that more people haven’t said they love going to class reunions as I’ve known a number of people who say high school was the best time of their life.

I haven’t been to any of mine. I went to a small school (about 70 in my graduating class) and felt comfortable hanging out with any of the cliques. My approach to high school was similar to Stormfront’s post in that I just wanted to get through school as fast as possible and get on with my life. I have stayed in touch with a few friends and while I enjoy seeing people I went to school with the whole reunion thing doesn’t interest me at all.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

baitguy said:


> had a very small class, 84 including me so was at least well acquainted of everyone after 4 years ... that said, I didn't particularly like most of them ... still in touch w/several guys because I want to ... skipped most, went to a couple before 50 yrs, that was entertaining seeing the snob girls that had no time for me then, 1 of which was the class floozy and still seemed to be, it's tough looking 21 when you're 65 and your looks ain't all that any more  lol some things never change ...


did you get her # LOL hey when your 65 it don't take much booze to make em look good at closing time


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

One thing I've learned from being out of school for 15 years. Most of the hot chicks are really showing their age and true weight. They sure don't care like they use to. Dodged a few bullets with them ones


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> One thing I've learned from being out of school for 15 years. Most of the hot chicks are really showing their age and true weight. They sure don't care like they use to. Dodged a few bullets with them ones


LMAO After 15 years I'm twice the man I used to be 🐖


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Ten year wasn't great. Twenty was good. Thirty was better. Forthieth was even better. Fifthieth was a blast last year.
> 
> Have made many friends from the reunions of people I didn't know in high school. We had a class of 300+. Lost about 40. Our AFS student from Chile has made the last 3. We're thinking about a cruise for the 55th.
> 
> ...


Same here. Went to 50th and reconnected with folks hadn’t seen in years. Visited with and enjoyed too folks I seldom talked to back then (400 in our class) so made some new acquaintances. It was great. Yea there were a couple of idiots but most folks had mellowed and were now just secure in their skin. So glad I went. In the three years since some of the good people I talked to there have since passed. Glad I got to relive some good times before that happened. Course if you had a bad experience in school or don’t like to be around people probably not for you and everyone is different. Wouldn’t be the same if you did it every year but the 50th was special.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Upland said:


> did you get her # LOL hey when your 65 it don't take much booze to make em look good at closing time


 she was hot and she knew it but a real snob, nobody in our school good enough for her ... a gold digger, married 3 or 4 times, looked rode hard and put away wet a few to many times, kinda the lipstick on a pig kind of deal ... but still a snob hanging out w/her snob friends ...


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

A couple of years ago, I went to my 50th. Thought it mite me nice. After all these years, I thought maybe life would have changed some. The jocks were still jocks, snobs were still snobs. The upper crust was still the same. It was nice to visit with a few. Never again.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

baitguy said:


> she was hot and she knew it but a real snob, nobody in our school good enough for her ... a gold digger, married 3 or 4 times, looked rode hard and put away wet a few to many times, kinda the lipstick on a pig kind of deal ... but still a snob hanging out w/her snob friends ...


A Leopard never changes it's spots LOL I guess that applies to Cougars too 🐯 lol


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Upland said:


> A Leopard never changes it's spots LOL I guess that applies to Cougars too 🐯 lol



laugh 50+ years ago she was already a hot snob freshman year, you kinda knew it when you were 18, but 50 more years of experience just validates you're original assessment  I can't imagine being in line to impress her, but many did ...


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

baitguy said:


> laugh 50+ years ago she was already a hot snob freshman year, you kinda knew it when you were 18, but 50 more years of experience just validates you're original assessment  I can't imagine being in line to impress her, but many did ...


LOL reminds of the commercial of the guy doing a dance to attract a female as a voice was dubbed in as if it was a wildlife Documentary 🙌 💃


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

It all depends on what your high school experience was like. Mine wasn't spectacular but it didn't suck either. Went to my 10 year and it was still the same old same old; former student council members still trying to run things and boss people around, etc., etc. The next reunions have all been at a bar or brewpub type places, definitely not family friendly when a lot of my former classmates have kids now. There's a few local bars where I went to school where any weekend you go you'll run into people from school, so it's not like if you want to see people you have to wait for the reunion. With Facebook using your high school when you sign up, I've connected with anyone from my school that I had a friendly connection with back then, we all keep in touch that way. Sad thing is when you hear about someone passing away you went to school with. Seeing more posts like that on FB now since we're getting up there in age.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

stormfront said:


> I just got invited to my 50th but being as I've not attended any others, I have no plans of changing. I still stay in touch with a few old buddies but I really don't care to mingle with those that I didn't mingle with back then. Maybe I'm an old curmudgeon, an old grump, so to speak. I'd rather gather with old friends that I've worked with, hunted with, fished with and played ball with after HS.
> 
> Anyone else shun reunions?
> [/QUOTE
> The class of "65. Absolutely, no interest whatsoever. The same for college reunions and alumni crap. I had them mail me my diploma.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I never went to any of ours either. I married my best friend (my bride) and the only reason I went to school was so I could her every day.(married 54yrs)
We have one old friend from HS and she likes to go just to make fun of the other attendees. She begged us to go, but neither have any interest whatsoever.
She insists showing us photos, but we look at them and don't have a clue who we're looking at...and honestly don't care.


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

I didn't like most of them then and I don't want to hang out with them now.


----------



## Larry Carr (Sep 24, 2007)

stormfront said:


> I just got invited to my 50th but being as I've not attended any others, I have no plans of changing. I still stay in touch with a few old buddies but I really don't care to mingle with those that I didn't mingle with back then. Maybe I'm an old curmudgeon, an old grump, so to speak. I'd rather gather with old friends that I've worked with, hunted with, fished with and played ball with after HS.
> 
> Anyone else shun reunions?


Graduated in 69 (classified now as one of “the people our parents warned us about“ by Jimmy Buffett) Went to one. Hated high school as I changed schools in 7th grade. i didn’t like the school bullies then, and still don’t. No way I want to go to anything there. High school sucked!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I was lucky with high school it seems. We had a good group of classmates. It was a smaller private school. We all got along for the most part. Good friends from basketball and soccer. Many of us camped and rode dirt bikes on the weekends.Spent a lot of time at
the biology teachers house. He was a
taxidermist on the side and let us all hang out. Got me into bow hunting! 

I only went to one reunion. (Ex wife was there) Enjoyed seeing all the classmates again. I just don’t like to get into big groups of people much anymore. I sure don’t have bad feelings or thoughts from all the old classmates. It was a great part and of my life. I often wonder how everyone (ex girlfriends) is doing but I doubt I’d go to our 50th.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't shun them, but I usually don't go because it's usually scheduled when I'm on or on my way to an out of state bow hunt. I partied with a lot of folks back in H.S. so I never had any issues with anyone back then as one of the themes then was love, peace and bobby sherman whatever that meant.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry,,,, after ready the above comments, I just can't make this story 'short'.
You guys gave me a huge flashback! ;>)
('69' fight song,,, " '69-'69,, Eat-it,, Raw Raw Raw!") ;>) 

Man,,,, Like someone else said, the first 4 or 5 posts were about right on.
Here goes,,,,,,,,,,
Grade school was a very bad memory. BOTH of my siblings passed away under 12 YO. I was in the middle, & then, to make matters worse, totally over protected. I can still hear mom yell,, "TIME TO COME IN, THE STREET LIGHTS ARE ON!!
OMG,,,, How embarrassing,,,,,,,,, all of the neighborhood bullies picked on me. Not many good friends back then.

TG, I grew up in a new housing development, packed with kids my age. Street football, baseball & the hoop was on the telephonepole. Capture the flag was almost every weekend. We got on our bikes and peddled to Hamilton & NewPort lakes to fish.
Then High School. 
Our whole Neighborhood gang of guys walked to school every dry day,, about 2 miles, if we cut through the woods & across the big creek ravine,,,, AND We started a weight lifting club on the weekends. 
It didn't take me very long,,,, I ended up with legs like telephone poles. lol,,, no more fat sissy boy!
The HS football coach begged me to play ball, but ALL of the good looking chicks were in the DANCE LINE, & omg, those red-head MAJORETTS!? lol,,, so I WAS IN THE BAND!! ;>)

Our 'street gang' of guys hung in there all through high school. Finally, 16yoa,,,,, & driving was our get-a-way salvation!
The 6 or 7 of us still hung together tight, all through school, & we were now hunting, fishing, camping,,,, rolling dune buggies & mud trucks out the strips. More & More friends piled up. I built the many buggies,, & re-welded their trucks. WOW, what an awesome gang of guys we had back then.
*THEN WE ALL MET & HOOKED-UP WITH GIRLS FROM SCHOOL!! SLAM, BAM, DAMN!
There went our all-nighters/ the weekends fishing Mosquito Cemetery, & the causeway at Berlin!.
There goes our weekend warriors campouts,, out the Pa strips!
NO MORE DRAG RACING,, red-light to red-light from Boardman 224 all the way out to Austintown.
One chick even said, "Why don't you marry him! You want to spend more time with the GUYS, than me!!

Would you believe, that we ALL married those chicks from school!???

NO,,,, I haven't been to ANY of my reunions! Don't really know why. 

& YES,,, I really do miss that whole gang & wonder where they all ended up.
I often wish that we could all get together again,,, say a weekend, on a floating boat.

I'm sure, a 'reunion' would lead to huge hugs, & most likely tears. I can only hope that they are all still alive & doing well. 
Where did all of those GOOD TIMES go?
I probably should go to the next one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but the reunions are always dated during hunting season!?



*


----------



## GodAlmighty (9 mo ago)

Shad Rap said:


> Same...I didn't like 98% of those people back then...why would I wanna see them again?


Feel-good class reunion story. Been to two of mine: 10 and 35. There have been many more, but I was not invited (a feud with one of the organizers). They finally invited me to the 35th, hoping, I think, to find that I was a loser. They seated me and my gorgeous wife at the "odd-ball" table. Geez were they disappointed to find I was married to a better-looking wife and making a lot more money than they were (owned my own consultancy at that time). Never been invited to another and not holding my breath.

Who goes to these things: women that are looking good (sorry, know that is sexist) and men that are doing well (don't know why that isn't sexist). One of the others at the oddball table was Linda, I remembered her name, but could not "picture" her from elementry through high school. Well she was a total smokeshow. Another example of how high school seems to matter a lot more than it does.

Go fishin, instead of just a wishin...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

GodAlmighty said:


> Feel-good class reunion story. Been to two of mine: 10 and 35. There have been many more, but I was not invited (a feud with one of the organizers). They finally invited me to the 35th, hoping, I think, to find that I was a loser. They seated me and my gorgeous wife at the "odd-ball" table. Geez were they disappointed to find I was married to a better-looking wife and making a lot more money than they were (owned my own consultancy at that time). Never been invited to another and not holding my breath.
> 
> Who goes to these things: women that are looking good (sorry, know that is sexist) and men that are doing well (don't know why that isn't sexist). One of the others at the oddball table was Linda, I remembered her name, but could not "picture" her from elementry through high school. Well she was a total smokeshow. Another example of how high school seems to matter a lot more than it does.
> 
> Go fishin, instead of just a wishin...


This brought back a memory. First of all, let me say that I have never attended a HS reunion and have never been invited. We moved in the Spring of my junior year, and the school was full od doctors, and lawyers, and businessmen's kids, and it was very cliquey. So, I don't think I've missed very much.

The part I highlighted has to do with a girl I went to elementary and part of HS with. Before I moved. One year, after the class pictures were delivered, my Mom was looking at the 8x10 with the thumbnails of all the classmates. She pointed out one particular and pronounced that she was going to be really pretty! I looked and said no way! She was a tomboy! My Mom said maybe now, but she just hasn't grown into her looks yet. Told me to mark her words. 

Fast forward to freshman year at Youngstown State. I was seated waiting for classe to begin when she came in the door. OMG! She was gorgeous! Mom was right! As usual!


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

For years I just assumed that I was the only THAT guy that just didn’t want anything to do with what happened in high school. Slightly introverted, grumpy, and for the most part unsociable , I had to be the only person that had never been to a reunion after fifty-one years. I am relieved and feel validated having read all the similar stories from my fellow reclusive fishermen! Kinda brings a tear to my eye....well, probably not!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Reading this thread, doesn’t look like there’s any sand left on the beaches anywhere, cause it got kicked in everybody’s face, lotta bitter people. 

been to a few of them, I had fun, nice to see and have a short visit with people whom grown up with……. For better or for worse, what we all went through in life, made us who we are today


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

bad luck said:


> Reading this thread, doesn’t look like there’s any sand left on the beaches anywhere, cause it got kicked in everybody’s face, lotta bitter people.
> 
> been to a few of them, I had fun, nice to see and have a short visit with people whom grown up with……. For better or for worse, what we all went through in life, made us who we are today


I don't see it as being bitter. The high school environment was not even close to being the same for everyone. I left with no ill feelings towards anyone and really didn't give a darn about cliques and such, but being observant, I saw how mean some people could be, how some were not inclusive and how some judged others by associated wealth, looks, athletic or academic gifts. It just was not the same for everyone. If some of these posters are bitter, I'm sure they have every right to be. My college and subsequent work friends meant the world to me and still do. High school during the 'Nam years was overrated. Still is for many.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We were all kids back then. Many people turned into adults. Some are still self centered and immature. It’s life. Hang with the people you enjoy.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

GodAlmighty said:


> Feel-good class reunion story. Been to two of mine: 10 and 35. There have been many more, but I was not invited (a feud with one of the organizers). They finally invited me to the 35th, hoping, I think, to find that I was a loser. They seated me and my gorgeous wife at the "odd-ball" table. Geez were they disappointed to find I was married to a better-looking wife and making a lot more money than they were (owned my own consultancy at that time). Never been invited to another and not holding my breath.
> 
> Who goes to these things: women that are looking good (sorry, know that is sexist) and men that are doing well (don't know why that isn't sexist). One of the others at the oddball table was Linda, I remembered her name, but could not "picture" her from elementry through high school. Well she was a total smokeshow. Another example of how high school seems to matter a lot more than it does.
> 
> Go fishin, instead of just a wishin...



I think you just explained why you weren't invited for so long. Been notified of every one of mine, 60+, but have never went to any....


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

This is intersting. It may be a little more intersting to say where you went to HS. Maybe some of us went to the same school. I, will go first. North Canton Hoover. Class of '68.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

1972. A Catholic school. I'd name it but I'm afraid that if someone finds out I may not get invited again. LOL


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

After out 50th, our officers said, they were not going to do another one. Funny thing though, they kept asking for help. Several people volentered to help, no one was called.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The last one I got a invite for mayb 10-15 years ago was combining the junior class with the senior class. I think a lack of interest going caused that. Haven’t heard squat since then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I'd never go to my high-school reunion HOWEVER I did go to Polaris vocational school my junior and senior year (89-90). Went for auto mechanics. We had good times there, I always thought the surrounding schools put their roughest kids there. All the bad eggs in one basket lol. We had good times doing bad things but most importantly we were for the most part like minded people. Polaris doesn't have reunions although I remember all us kids talking one day about getting together in 10 years to see how everyone did in life. Seemed like an eternity away, now 32 years later...


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

When I want to go back to those long ago years, I just put on the “Stand by me” video, mute the sound and listen to the song over and over and over..


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> When I want to go back to those long ago years, I just put on the “Stand by me” video, mute the sound and listen to the song over and over and over..


Graduated Dover High School class of 73 , I was one of the guys that hung on the wrong side of the street but never got into trouble . Went to one class reunion,maybe 35th or something but just wasn't for me


----------

